# Merchant Navy old friends site



## Stag

Can anyone throw any light, as to what has happened to the Merchant Navy old friends site. It seems to have vanished.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

*British Merchant Navy site.*

Yes I have noticed this.
Have no explanation, does anybody have one?
Pat Baker


----------



## Pat Kennedy

The answer lies in another thread posted earlier today. It seems they shut it down on Sunday for site maintenance.
Pat


----------



## stores

*re question*

its off line for maintainance.(Scribe)


----------



## stores

*re british merchant navy*

latest news is they had major problems, but hope to rectify very soon.(Scribe)


----------



## nautibuoy42

just checked the site, 2030hrs, it's still down, server problems I think.


----------



## paisleymerchant

Yep They are having quite a bit of trouble, this is on the site



> AS you are no doubt aware we have had major problems but there is light at the end of the tunnel and as we get the code sorted out things will improve - Sorry for the very long outage.. Brian.


----------



## John Callon

Checked the site 2130 hrs and is now back on line.
Regards
John


----------



## Stag

Good Evening John,I must be doing something wrong,I still cannot get the site on line.

Kind Regards
Stag


----------



## Tom(Tucker)Kirby

I heard all hands jumped ship????????


----------



## nautibuoy42

Online ten mins ago, try, www.merchant-navy.net


----------



## stores

*Re Bmn*

20.56 SATURDAY ONLY PARTIALLY WORKING.(Whaaa)


----------



## stores

*Bmn*

TRIED THAT LINK, WONT WORK FOR ME, ?(Scribe)


----------



## John Callon

Hi Stag,
Just tried to get on MN site. Could access the site but when I tried to answer a thread I got a message saying did I want to navigate from the page. Guess they are still having problems.
Regards,
John


----------



## Keltic Star

Is this the mutineers site or a legit one?


----------



## dom

*dom*

legal one,tried to have a look,but seems they want you to log on before you can access anything


----------



## Colin Havler

*Merchant navy site*

I was on it tonight.


----------



## stores

*bmn site*

was on today, no problem,


----------



## Ray Mac

Been working OK for the last few days.

Ray


----------



## MikeK

hi all, just joined the MN site out of curiosity after reading this thread. Spent a bit of time trying to wander about, but found it not quite as user friendly as here, but that is probably me ! 
Also got the impression that many threads not been touched for years.
Any pointers on the best places to be looking, please ?

MikeK


----------



## jmcg

Mike

No need to look - just stay where you are here on S/N

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## MikeK

jmcg said:


> Mike
> 
> No need to look - just stay where you are here on S/N
> 
> BW
> 
> J(Gleam)(Gleam)


Aw shucks its nice to be wanted [=P] I'll do that small thing then, cheers BW (Thumb)

Mike


----------



## IAN M

I can't log in now. The administrator gave me a new password, but the problem still exists.


----------



## dom

*dom*

take it up with the admin. on the MN site


----------



## frankshipsea

*edward lawler*

anybody know the whereabouts of eddy lawler from Liverpool was sailing on norsky ships in the 60's as bosun


----------



## paulbarrington

nautibuoy42 said:


> Online ten mins ago, try, www.merchant-navy.net


Thank You Great info.
Paul Barrington


----------



## Grizzpig

Tom(Tucker)Kirby said:


> I heard all hands jumped ship????????
> [/QUOT
> Perhaps P&O have laid off some crew here ?


----------

